# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2020

## Lang

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:* Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*
Tasks for this month:
**Basic i: Go outside knowing the wind is blowing (visualize how it will be) succeed if the wind is blowing out there. (Sivason)
*
*Basic ii: Sneak up on a DC and startle/scare them. (squidnapping)*

*Advanced i: Push some object into the ground and cause it to sprout into a vine or sapling that will bare fruit, decided what you will grow (apples, tomato, whatever). Succeed if you actually grow one and take a bite of what you grow. (Sivason)
*
*Advanced ii: Eat an alien mushroom. What effect does it have? Does it grant you power or alter the way you see the world? (Letaali)*

*Bonus: Transform into something that does not have 2 arm and 2 legs. Maybe a horse, or get weird and throw on some wings? Or become a turtle. Really stop and bring the body to focus and see how it really feels. Move each limb around and then use the body for fun. Tell us about it. (Sivason)*

----------------------------------
*JUNE'S BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. What's in your pockets?
5. Pick up a telephone. Who's on the other end?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Leap in the air a few times. Does gravity work like you expect?*


*Sorry it's so late!! Good Luck everybody!!  I'm swamped with work...*

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

Finally got lucid again  :smiley: 

Nice tasks, I (almost?) succeeded with the advanced ii:


*Spoiler* for _Advanced ii - Eat an alien mushroom - success_: 



All around me there were fields of strange crops. This made me think of the TotM (Eat an alien mushroom...) and I looked in more detail. On the right there were large bundles of green plants; on the left glass covers with small light and dark brown pebbles(?) stacked beneath them. Everthing was nicely arranged with hedges etc. I moved on, looking for something mushroom-like. I came to a large shelf with precious looking objects in it. Being sure to find what I'm searching for in there, I soon spotted something looking like a small alien's head. Almost laughing I realized that my subconscious obviously interpreted the word 'alien' a bit too literally in the meaning it is used in my native language - for extraterrestial creatures. I took the 'alien mushroom', broke off small pieces and tasted them: They weren't delicious, rather stodgy and dry. Then, I paused a moment to see if something weird would happen: Nothing extreme so far, but everthing was vibrating slightly. I proceeded to eat some more but unfortunately my alarm clock went off and I lost the dream.



Something like this I already wanted to do when lucid anyway. But I guess I'll have to try again because of that unfortunate ending.


Link to DJ

----------


## Lang

That link doesn't work!  :wink2:  It goes right to this thread. Also, don't forget to join the permission groups for your wings. If you did, and you haven't received any wings in the next few days or so then PM on of the Admins, Spellbee2, or Gab. 

Me, I've been so busy and the past couple of months with work and the personal project that I've been working on that the quality of my dream is less than great at the moment. I have lucids but, not as stable as I want them to be. 
~Lang.

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

Damnit, not again. I'll just stop posting the link wrapped in text... Thanks for the heads up  :smiley:  
DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/car...9-ld-26-89611/

----------


## Lang

BTW. 
I know that this is early but, don't forget to post your suggestions for Lucid tasks for the task of the month for next month. Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...on-thread.html

Haven't exactly have much luck with doing these tasks.  :Sad:  Still having some stuff going on in my life... 

To everyone else; when you are attempting these tasks, be sure to share your results, successes and fails.  :wink2:

----------


## monsa199a

Basic ii -sneak up on DCs - Succeded!
In the dream, I'm at school, in a classroom that seems to be 3rd grade. but wait! I think to myself, I finished High School and College, why am I here..??
Then 3 girls come to my desk and I get distracted.. They started putting glue or more like slime on my desk,  one of them mixes some brown and black paint on it, and tells me this is a cake for you..! As I intended to do an RC. splaaattt!! goes all over my face! I remained calm and think to myself, "This is just a dream", immediately I remembered the basic II task. I stand up, raising my both hands up, just like a lagune monster emerging from a swamp.  Then I see a group of boys and I do a loud gggroooaarrr!!! they all start running away, knocking some desks down..
Then the teacher starts yelling, "What is this mess?!!" I started wiping my face off like if nothing has happened.  :Nod yes:  co

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

This month's bonus task is another thing that was already on my todo list, so I tried my luck last night.

Flying is one of my favorite activities in lucid dreams, so I obviously wanted to transform into a bird...


*Spoiler* for _Bonus - Transform into something without 2 arms/legs - Partial success_: 



Then, I remembered my plan to shapeshift into a bird and I began to flap my arms as if they were wings. At first, I was somewhat sceptical if this will work because normally I initiate flying in a different way. But then I felt myself leaving the ground and flying high into the air - with the typical rush of excitement. Looking down I had a clear view of the landscape, and I noticed my shadow on the ground - which had indeed the form of a large bird of prey! I realized that I didn't have legs anymore, instead I could somehow influence my flight with my ... tail (was probably not very realistic but whatever). Excited I looked down to see if I had indeed wings now, only to find my seemingly normal arms still in place. I concentrated on my arms/wings and found them changing form and place all the time. This was a little confusing and with me being distracted my surroundings decayed into gray nothingness.




Though I did indeed manage to shapeshift to some extent (first time in a LD), I wouldn't count this as a complete success. I'll try again  :wink2: 

Link to DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/car...0-ld-27-89668/

----------


## RelicWraith

Phew. I thought I wasn't gonna make it this month! I'm sure five arms and no legs meet the criteria for the bonus task, right?


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task - Transform into form without 2 arms and 2 legs - success_: 




...I just moved on to trying the bonus TOTM again. This time, I was able to morph into a Mister Handy without incident. My head, now replaced with an eyestalk, felt smaller, with the stalk itself feeling like an especially long, narrow neck. My vision's scope widened a bit, but was otherwise the same. The "torso" was bulbous and rigid, impossible to turn or move on its own. Like in the previous attempt, I had two arms instead of the traditional Mister Handy's additional left and right eyestalks (can't imagine how disorienting that would be). These arms, which ended in claws, were a bit stiff, though they weren't very difficult to control. Below that were the thrusters, its turbines feeling as a faint vibration as I floated around. This time, I actually had three lower arms dangling below me. The left and right ones didn't feel all that different to use from my legs, if thin, uncomfortably spread apart, more flexible, and a bit numb. The center lower arm was... odd. It just felt so out of place. I could only move it with a lot of concentration. I sensed that with practice, it might eventually feel natural. Regardless, I felt completely disturbed about the whole thing. Furthermore, the pincers at the end of these lower arms were completely inaccessible to me.

I spent the next minute casually greeting passerby's, and with Mister Handy's voice, no less. Some dude leaned in very close to inspect me. To my surprise, I automatically responded to such, as if I were programmed to do so.

"Do not interrupt the performers while they're on stage.", I said with a snarky and demanding tone. Didn't really understand the context, but oh well.

The dream faded into a stain, and collapsed shortly after.




Link to DJ Entry

----------


## KatBee

Basic TOTM, breeze, success.
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kat...itation-89723/
It was a cool and clean and beautiful breeze.

----------


## krikkitbot

I’m not sure if this counts as a success or a failure, but I attempted beginner task #1:





> I asked myself what my goals were for this dream (first time I remembered) and recalled that one of the DV beginner goals was to look around and describe my surroundings. I began with my pillowcase (which looked almost like in real life except the circles on it were brown and only one shade of blue) and described it out loud as being “black and tan”. Then I realized I’d got the colors wrong and tried again, though I don’t remember what I said the second time.



(link to DJ entry)

----------


## Lang

Just be sure to join the permission group if you haven't already. 

Reminder: This thread will be close at midnight tonight! 

~Lang.
The On-Topic Coordinator.

----------

